# Smoked bacon in the fridge



## fished (Feb 4, 2020)

I have some bacon in the fridge I smoked on Sunday.  How long will it be good before I slice it?  Not feeling good, just don't want it to go bad.

Thanks


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 4, 2020)

I leave mine in the fridge after smoking for a week uncovered.  Lets the meat dry out more.


----------



## tropics (Feb 5, 2020)

If you freeze it now it will still be okay,plus it will make slicing easier.IMHO
Richie


----------



## zwiller (Feb 5, 2020)

I dried 3 days after on mine but I also dried 3 days prior to smoke.  IMO drying is the real secret to good bacon.


----------



## fished (Feb 5, 2020)

I dried two days before smoking, this will be 3 days after smoking.  I feel better today than I did yesterday.  I'll slice it up tonight

Thanks Ed


----------

